# A First for me.



## bowhunterdavid (Sep 17, 2019)

That is to get bit by a Rattle Snake. My opening day of bow season was cut short Saturday morning when i went to lay my bow down to put my backpack on. I didn't see the snake till it hit me on the hand. I had a twenty minute walk to my 4 wheeler and then a 2 mile ride to the cabin. By the time i got to camp i thought my hand was going to explode with swelling. I call the land owner to ask which hospital i should go to from Wilkes county and he call 911 and they said Augusta had Antivenom and that i needed a ride in a ambulance. So my hunting buddy the land owner and myself headed toward Washington to meet the ambulance on the side of the road. I cant describe how painful it is and hope none of you have to to go through it . I hope my insurance will cover the cost. Two days in ICU Ten units of Antivenom and the ambulance ride. The staff at Augusta Hospital where top notch and very thankful for how they took care of me. Swelling in my hand and arm is still very bad and they said it could take two weeks before its gone. There is no way i can shoot my bow for a while but it could be worse, and very thankful the Good Lord Above was looking after me. My story is not a pity story about me but for all my Trad Bow Brothers and sisters to be careful this time of year in the woods. I have been bow hunting 40 years and this is a first for me, and i hope the last. Good luck to all this season, keep the pictures coming. I hope by next week to be back at it again. Be safe all. I will try to post pictures of my hand and arm sometime.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 17, 2019)

I hope you have a full and speedy recovery. What type rattler was it, and did they administer antivenom or Crofab?


----------



## Gator89 (Sep 17, 2019)

Good job keeping your wits about you.  Get well soon!


----------



## jbogg (Sep 17, 2019)

I’m sorry it happened, but glad that you are going to be OK.  Thanks for sharing your story, as it is a good reminder. I wear snake boots religiously, but we need to be conscious  of what is around before we pick something up, or lay something on the ground.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Sep 17, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I hope you have a full and speedy recovery. What type rattler was it, and did they administer antivenom or Crofab?


Nick it was small and got in the brush before i got a good look at it. Pygmy rattler is what it kinda of looked like but not sure. It was only about 20 inches long. They gave me antivenom. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 17, 2019)

Speedy recovery


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 17, 2019)

Man I feel for you. I wish you a speedy recovery. I was scouting for acorns the day before yesterday and slipped up on a 2 1/2 foot young timber rattler. He never moved or made a sound, even when I moved him with a stick. He's fixen to be a hat band now. I believe I will go ahead and call around and see if our hospitals carry any anti venom.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 17, 2019)

bowhunterdavid said:


> Nick it was small and got in the brush before i got a good look at it. Pygmy rattler is what it kinda of looked like but not sure. It was only about 20 inches long. They gave me antivenom. Thanks for the kind words.




Glad it was a small snake because it sounds like it gave you a full dose. Pygmy`s do have a much worse disposition than a canebrake. These days, if I get bit, I figure it will be on the hand or arm too. Your thread is a good reminder to look close before picking up anything off the ground.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 17, 2019)

That sucks for sure, glad to hear you're going to be ok, though. Another reminder also for folks who think snake boots will keep you safe. Out of about 20 folks I know who have been bitten by venomous snakes, almost every one of them got hit on the hand, finger, or arm. I don't think I know a single person who has ever been bitten on the leg.


----------



## bobocat (Sep 17, 2019)

Thanks for sharing and hope you have a quick recovery. This is a good reminder to always be on the look and I will be sharing your story with my little boys.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 17, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> That sucks for sure, glad to hear you're going to be ok, though. Another reminder also for folks who think snake boots will keep you safe. Out of about 20 folks I know who have been bitten by venomous snakes, almost every one of them got hit on the hand, finger, or arm. I don't think I know a single person who has ever been bitten on the leg.




I do. And snake boots will protect your lower legs and feet. I know this, from personal experience. It makes perfect sense to wear them because those extremities are are on or close to the ground a lot more than your upper extremities.


----------



## Kengibbons (Sep 17, 2019)

sorry to hear this David. Poisonous snakes are always on my mind when I'm down there, unless I see hogs. then I forget all about snakes. Hope you make a full recovery and get back to hunting soon.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 17, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I do. And snake boots will protect your lower legs and feet. I know this, from personal experience. It makes perfect sense to wear them because those extremities are are on or close to the ground a lot more than your upper extremities.


Oh, no doubt. I'm just saying that I know a lot of folks who have been bitten, but none of them were just walking around. They were either pulling weeds, grabbing a rock or bush to pull up a steep hill, picking cucumbers/vegetables in the garden, or picking up brush or lumber or something else up off the ground when they got bit. Just a reminder that most folks think more about getting bitten while walking around, but it's usually not the case. We need to watch where we put our hands as much as we need to watch where we put our feet. I've about gotten zapped on the hand by a copperhead once myself.


----------



## beretta (Sep 17, 2019)

Hope you have speedy recovery sir! I have come across three venomous snakes in the last two weeks of hunting, two rattlesnakes and one Cottonmouth.


----------



## hambone76 (Sep 17, 2019)

Sorry for your misfortune but glad that you got to definitive care in time to have it addressed. Hope all goes well for you.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 17, 2019)

Sorry that happened to you man. It coulda been a lot worse and I’m glad it wasn’t.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 18, 2019)

That's scary. Glad recovery is going well.


----------



## Thunder Head (Sep 18, 2019)

I'm glad it wasn't worse. I hope you have a speedy recovery.

Not picking on you. 

Folks if you get bitten and have cell phone coverage. You should call someone to come get you. You want to keep your heart rate as low as possible. I know it may not be possible. But you need to try.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Sep 18, 2019)

So sorry, Heal fast and Praying for your full recovery.


----------



## Kengibbons (Sep 23, 2019)

How are you coming along David?


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Sep 23, 2019)

Kengibbons said:


> How are you coming along David?


Doing good, still have some swelling in hand but that's about all. Thanks for checking in. Hope to see you on a traditional hunt soon.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 23, 2019)

bowhunterdavid said:


> Doing good, still have some swelling in hand but that's about all. Thanks for checking in. Hope to see you on a traditional hunt soon.


Glad to hear that you're getting better!


----------



## Michael F Sights (Sep 23, 2019)

Prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 23, 2019)

Dang!!, I just read this. Glad you are on the mends David and hate you had to deal with it. Thanks for sharing to remind the rest of us how easily it can happen. Truth is it's amazing it doesn't happen to more of us. God bless!!


----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 5, 2019)

jbogg said:


> I’m sorry it happened, but glad that you are going to be OK.  Thanks for sharing your story, as it is a good reminder. I wear snake boots religiously, but we need to be conscious  of what is around before we pick something up, or lay something on the ground.



uh oh! I hunt on the ground, often on my knees for pretty long periods. My snake proof boots won't give the rest of my body much protection. Good thing I'm hunting adjacent to Augusta if they are equipped for snake bite treatment. 
Indeed you stayed calm, cool & collected just like we are "supposed to" when this happens. I sure hope I could do the same! Hopefully you heal up soon and the medical bill doesn't KO you when you see it.


----------



## dwhee87 (Oct 6, 2019)

Fellas, this is a good reminder to do a little advance planning for medical emergencies. All of us should know where the closest hospital is (and where the closest one is that can handle snake bites) to our hunting lands. In my professional world, we always work in unknown or out of the way places. We prepare 'health & safety plans' that have emergency numbers and a map to the hospital. We keep a copy on the dashboard of the truck, and in the job trailer, if we have one on site.

Following this queue, we have a map to the nearest hospital tacked to the wall of our hunting cabin (although not with anything related to nearest anti-venom, so we need to update ours).

Along with this, many of our hunting camps are outside of cell service, so knowing where to go to get a cell signal can also be a lifesaver.

Take a minute, look it up, print it out and stick it to the wall of your cabin or put it in the glovebox. Might save you some precious minutes in a time of need.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 6, 2019)

I just found out yesterday that an Uncle of mine from Oak Park died from a diamondback rattlesnake bite in 1953. He had just graduated high school the year before, and was hunting when he got bit. A belt was wrapped around his leg and they got him to the hospital as quick as they could. I was told that he suffered in agony for a week before the bite and gangrene killed him. The fang marks were measured at an inch and a half apart. That`s a big snake.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 6, 2019)

Makes me cringe thinking of it. Prayers for complete healing.


----------



## nrh0011 (Oct 10, 2019)

Prayers for a speedy recovery. Sounds like you were able to get out of the woods and into care fairly quick. One of my worst fears while turkey hunting is being bitten miles away from my transportation or a road of any sort.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 10, 2019)

dwhee87 said:


> Fellas, this is a good reminder to do a little advance planning for medical emergencies. All of us should know where the closest hospital is (and where the closest one is that can handle snake bites) to our hunting lands. In my professional world, we always work in unknown or out of the way places. We prepare 'health & safety plans' that have emergency numbers and a map to the hospital. We keep a copy on the dashboard of the truck, and in the job trailer, if we have one on site.
> 
> Following this queue, we have a map to the nearest hospital tacked to the wall of our hunting cabin (although not with anything related to nearest anti-venom, so we need to update ours).
> 
> ...


I know where you are hunting this weekend and there are more rattlesnakes on that ground than I have ever seen. Chopped many up over the years with a bushhog.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 10, 2019)

Glad you are better. I have been told that the hospitals at Greensboro and Eatonton are equipped for snake bite treatment also.
Which side of Wilkes are you on?


----------



## dwhee87 (Oct 10, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> I know where you are hunting this weekend and there are more rattlesnakes on that ground than I have ever seen. Chopped many up over the years with a bushhog.



I've killed two down there over the years. One was as big around as my forearm, and hung over both sides of my tailgate.

That one was tasty.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Oct 11, 2019)

Milkman said:


> Glad you are better. I have been told that the hospitals at Greensboro and Eatonton are equipped for snake bite treatment also.
> Which side of Wilkes are you on?



I am on the western side on the Taliaferro county line. Greensboro would have been much closer, but the EMS at Washington said Doctors Hospital in Augusta was were i needed to go get Antivenom and it was 45 minutes away. I need to check around and see if any other Hospitals closer have it. I have to admit i'm pretty gun shy now were i take my next step are lay something on the ground. Everything on the ground looks like a snake to me now.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 11, 2019)

bowhunterdavid said:


> I am on the western side on the Taliaferro county line. Greensboro would have been much closer, but the EMS at Washington said Doctors Hospital in Augusta was were i needed to go get Antivenom and it was 45 minutes away. I need to check around and see if any other Hospitals closer have it. I have to admit i'm pretty gun shy now were i take my next step are lay something on the ground. Everything on the ground looks like a snake to me now.



I have property in Taliaferro north of Hwy 44. Probably close to your location. Have hunted it since 88. We have only seen 2 rattle snakes in all those years.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Oct 11, 2019)

Milkman said:


> I have property in Taliaferro north of Hwy 44. Probably close to your location. Have hunted it since 88. We have only seen 2 rattle snakes in all those years.


We are at the corner of highway 22 and highway 44  four way stop sign. about a mile of highway 44 going back toward Washington. Land owner says he sees them all the time. I have been there 9 years and this was the first one i have seen, and hope the last.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 11, 2019)

Milkman said:


> Glad you are better. I have been told that the hospitals at Greensboro and Eatonton are equipped for snake bite treatment also.
> Which side of Wilkes are you on?





bowhunterdavid said:


> I am on the western side on the Taliaferro county line. Greensboro would have been much closer, but the EMS at Washington said Doctors Hospital in Augusta was were i needed to go get Antivenom and it was 45 minutes away. I need to check around and see if any other Hospitals closer have it. I have to admit i'm pretty gun shy now were i take my next step are lay something on the ground. Everything on the ground looks like a snake to me now.


I sent an email to St Mary’s Hospital at Greensboro asking if they are equipped to treat snake bite. They are equipped. The image is a screenshot of their reply.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 11, 2019)

I am with Al.  Just now seeing this.  Glad you are on the road to recovery brother.  Just never know


----------



## dwhee87 (Oct 11, 2019)

bowhunterdavid said:


> We are at the corner of highway 22 and highway 44  four way stop sign. about a mile of highway 44 going back toward Washington. Land owner says he sees them all the time. I have been there 9 years and this was the first one i have seen, and hope the last.


I hunt north of AH Stephens Park a couple miles, just off 22
 We're all close by. Seen 2 and killed them both in 8 yrs hunting here. Glad to know G'boro is equipped.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Oct 11, 2019)

Thanks Milkman that's good to know. I wonder why Washington EMS said i had to go to Augusta? They might have some ties with them i guess. That would have been so much closer for me and my and a much closer drive for my wife on that Saturday morning.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 11, 2019)

bowhunterdavid said:


> Thanks Milkman that's good to know. I wonder why Washington EMS said i had to go to Augusta? They might have some ties with them i guess. That would have been so much closer for me and my and a much closer drive for my wife on that Saturday morning.



It may be due to their Trauma Center rating. I think they are top notch in stuff like severe injuries and burns.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 11, 2019)

You are very fortunate. As I am. I haven't been bitten I have been tail slapped from stepping on them and been bitten at. That bite could have been much worse.   Glad to hear you are doing well. And totally agree about the hesitancy to go back in the woods. I use to sleep on the ground in a south side facing ravine between morning and evening hunts, the same ravine I had three run ins with rattlers.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 11, 2019)

Sorry to hear about this. It take time to heal the bite and your feelings. See ya down the road.


----------



## HughW2 (Feb 11, 2020)

BHDavid,
Glad that you made it through this ordeal. I hope you have totally healed at this point.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Feb 11, 2020)

Dang....I don't know how I missed this till now. It's a great reminder for all to see this. I'm getting a new pair of snake boots this season. Not trusting my 4 year old boots another season. I'm glad your ok.


----------



## Para Bellum (Feb 11, 2020)

bowhunterdavid said:


> Thanks Milkman that's good to know. I wonder why Washington EMS said i had to go to Augusta? They might have some ties with them i guess. That would have been so much closer for me and my and a much closer drive for my wife on that Saturday morning.



That's just where they are used to taking folks who get bit.  I had to go to Aiken once.  Who'd you ride with in the ambulance?  By chance a red-headed gal or a bald headed dude with a beard?


----------



## duckyaker90 (Feb 11, 2020)

Coming from Washington you would have rode right past university mcduffie to get to I-20 headed to Augusta. Maybe I’m not as close to antivenin as I thought.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Feb 12, 2020)

Metro Trout said:


> That's just where they are used to taking folks who get bit.  I had to go to Aiken once.  Who'd you ride with in the ambulance?  By chance a red-headed gal or a bald headed dude with a beard?


Both were female's and both were brown headed. No problems with the EMT'S, Very nice young ladies.


----------



## JWT (Feb 15, 2020)

bowhunterdavid said:


> We are at the corner of highway 22 and highway 44  four way stop sign. about a mile of highway 44 going back toward Washington. Land owner says he sees them all the time. I have been there 9 years and this was the first one i have seen, and hope the last.


 My place we hunt is about 2 miles in front of Griffins store, we see a few of them , good info and glad your doing better


----------

